# Drei Wallpaper zu Crysis 2



## gettohomie (11. April 2010)

ich habe mal auf die schnelle drei Wallpaper für Crysis 2 gebastelt

*EDIT*: Habe die Aktuellen unten nochmal als Zip datei angehangen​


----------



## Player007 (11. April 2010)

Schöne Wallpaper 
Kannste ja mal im Sammelthread posten.
Musst sie nur ein wenig verkleinern, weil Bilder dürfen max. nur ne 700er Breite besitzen


----------



## Rizzard (11. April 2010)

Meines Wissens darfs 900 breit sein.

Einfach in verkleinerter Form posten, das wenn man darauf klickt die volle Größe erscheint.


----------



## gettohomie (11. April 2010)

okay und in welches Thema soll ich es Posten ?


----------



## mixxed_up (11. April 2010)

Kannst die mal in Full HD machen?XD


----------



## Aholic (12. April 2010)

Die Bilder in 1920x1080px und den Namen unten rechts "etwas" kleiner, und die Chance wäre garnicht so gering das eines dieser Bilder auf mein Desktop als Hintergrund gelangt


----------



## gettohomie (12. April 2010)

So ich habe alle noch mal in der Auflösung 1920x1080 hochgeladen !. Desweiteren habe ich einen weiteren Hochgeladen und alle nochmal in einen Zip Datei gepackt (Zum schnelleren Downloaden).


----------

